# Auto glym Ultra Deep shine and the new HD wax



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of Pureguard paint protection?

I purchased a 57 SLK fform a merc dealer in Glasgow and they a applied this 6 year paint protection polish. £250 for the please - yeah I know the showroom had big windows so they could see me coming a mile away. Anyway I picked the car up on Christmas Eve and the polished finish on the car was awful. full of swirl marks. The salesman said they would Fix it after the New year holidays etc. 

TBH , it has been in twice and is a bit better but not as good as I'd like. I decided to cut my loses and take matters into my own hands. I've just applied Autoglym Deep shine polish as it seemd to boast of swirls removal. 

I got good results and I could honestly see a difference as I buffed the polish off. A few people have also comented on the depth of shine. 

Anyone got any experience with this and also advise if the new HD wax would compliment this product and improve what I already have?

cheers
Danny


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Autoglym UDS is full of fillers, so what it has done is filled in the scratches rather than removed them, so basically next time you wash your car the swirls will come back as you will be washing the fillers out of the scratches. To prolonge the life of the fillers i would recommend using autoglym SRP (super resin polish) followed with EGP, as the EGP will seal the fillers, but unfortunately it doesn't bond very well to UDS. The only way of getting rid of them is to machine polish then be VERY careful when washing.

You need to use a lambswool washmitt and two buckets one for shampoo and one to rinse (your homework for today is to read up on the "two bucket method").


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

cheers mate. Thanks for teh Rapid response

I always jet was teh car before washign with a Meguirs Lambs wool wash mit. My thinking was that this would get rid of the surface grit before washing. 

Is this a bad idea ? will Jet washing remove polish quicker and make light scratches re-appear quicker ?

Machine polishing I'm scared of as I have never use done before and dont want to risk damaging the paint. I know this has bene done in 2 previous attempts to repair the paint and remove original scratches.

Sorry for begin Thick but can you advise what EGP is ? what would you recomend as a filler then ? TBH I was impressed with the UDS. I just applied it this week and hastely ordered a tub of HD wax thinking this would be even better. The HD hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

No you can use a pressure washer with no problems.

EGP is Extra Gloss Protection.

UDS is fine on itsa own but doesn't allow EGP to bond to it very well!

With your setup i'd swap the UDS for SRP then go SRP>EGP>HD


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Thank you very much mate.

You should get a Job with Mercedes.


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Hi Rmorgan / anyone else,

some questions on SRP -


can it be used o a sunny day ?

How long should i leave it on the car before buffing ( by hand ) ?



I spoke to soon about the UDS - in a clear blue sunny sky I can still see swirls in direct sunlight. Dont think I'm ever going to get rid of these unless I pay for a respray. I even tried a small amout of T-cut on a small area and it appeared to have no effect. I cant even feel the scratches with my finger nail. It' just polish swirl marks! Am I being too fussy? Is it possible to get rid of these as they are only visible in direct sunlight. Once it clouds over slightly I have a shine I could shave in.

I have tried the SRP in a smal area of the boot lid. It doesn't appear to get rid / hide the swirls either but it's a hell of a lot easier to work with than UDS.

The HD wax has arrived and could nto resist trying it on the bonnet. 

TBH, I didn't see much improvement on actual shine from the UDS but boy does it beed. Water hardly sits on it. I found it left quite a bit of dust behind after buffing the panel and decide to power wash it afterwards. The water just ran off it and beeded in drops of about half inch diameter before running off it completely.


I know it's a bank holiday but I'd appreciate anyone's help with the questions

cheers!


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

Id say srp is better used in the shade it will make it easier to work with but you could apply it one panel at a time in the sun if you cant get it under cover. It should fill the swirls a bit but try a few coats if you cant see much difference with just the one.

If you cant feel the scratches with your fingernail then they can be removed but it will need a machine polish im sure you could find a detailer on here who will make a great job of it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

thebigsham said:


> Id say srp is better used in the shade it will make it easier to work with but you could apply it one panel at a time in the sun if you cant get it under cover. *It should fill the swirls a bit but try a few coats if you cant see much difference with just the one*.
> 
> If you cant feel the scratches with your fingernail then they can be removed but it will need a machine polish im sure you could find a detailer on here who will make a great job of it.


Yep, you'll need a few 'hits' with the SRP really and try and make the ones after the first, quite a bit lighter in pressure to allow the fillers to fill without removing the underlying layer.

Dave KG's guide from ages ago on hand swirl removal showed the finished results after 3 and 5 passes with each product and the SRP showed great improvements with each application:-

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=10656&highlight=swirl+removal+hand


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

thanks guys ,

If applied in the shade, then how long would you leave the polish on before buffing ? Is it better to leave on for a while to let it bite on to the paint?

I've read that some people leave it on for an hour or so. Or they start at one end cover the whole car and then start buffing from where they started. I cant help but feel that it's machie polishing thats done the harm. Having said that it probably has not been done right !!!!

I've already gave the car a whole covering one panel at a time using SRP. Seen a slight improvement.....not a lot though 

I'll check out Dave's guide ....cheers!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The SRP ideally needs to be worked in until it goes 'clear' and looks like an 'oily' film on the surface, then it can be wiped off - usually takes a couple of minutes. The EGP needs at least half hour to an hour (and ideally 2-3 hours for the best effect) so inside a garage or well out of the Sun is best.


----------



## yulser (May 22, 2008)

Hi,

just got myself a set of sonus polishing pads as recomended by someone from this forum.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/sonus-sfx-pro-applicators-pkg/2/prod_31.html

Anyone know what side is best for applying SRP yellow or dark gray side ? I cant seem to feel any difference the sides . Will be giving them a bash at the weekend


----------

